# Saatchi art on line



## Roy1 (Nov 12, 2007)

Can't find anything about this in the art threads here and some of you might be interested. As far as I could tell it was open to all but there may be selection criteria to prevent a free for all somewhere in the site. 

Showdown


> In a new initiative to generate more exposure for the artists in Saatchi Online and Stuart, and to spotlight their work to as wide an audience as possible, they have created SHOWDOWN.
> SHOWDOWN is for all registered Saatchi Online and Stuart artists to enter their works for visitors to score. The winner of the final head-to-head vote will receive £1000 and the runner up will receive £750. The winning work will go on display at the new Saatchi gallery.


 
A contact was shortlisted for a showdown on this, "the world's largest art website - the Saatchi gallery". More that 2800 artists are currently competing for the top spot. 

Above an artwork display page you will see a row of stars. If you like the artwork then click on a star. and give it a score. 

An interesting link for artists may be 
4 New Sensations - Home Page


----------

